# Maple syrup left out?



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

I got home and the babysitter had left the jug of maple syrup (the real stuff) out on the counter today without the top on. It's supposed to be refrigerated - what do you think? I'm generally a stickler about food going off/refrigeration, etc...but am thinking it's not meat/dairy/eggs, so maybe it's not so iffy?


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I wouldn't think twice about it. Toss it back in the fridge and move on.







Unless they accidentally dumped egg in it, I am sure it's fine.


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah - I'd say it's fine. I think the sugar content is high enough that it keeps very well. I don't always put my m.s. in the fridge, if I want it more room temp. FWIW, it may grow mold that way, and you can skim it off, boil it, and call it good as new.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't store mine in the fridge at all.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I don't store mine in the fridge at all.


Neither do I. Mine stays in the cupboard.


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

I also keep my maple syrup in the pantry, not the fridge. It should be fine.


----------

